# glad i found you...:)



## thanasisnas (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello guys...i m relatively new at the country and i m very glad i discover this forum..i m already learning very usefull things about coffee in UK just reading some if the posts here...i hope i learn more and discover about what is the reletionship between English people and coffee...thank you


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome to the UK & the forum.


----------

